# Adult Swim says they're willing to bring back Toonami



## KingNow (Apr 3, 2012)

http://twitter.com/#!/adultswim

I seriously hope you're going to carry out your obvious duty, FA.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 3, 2012)

well considering adult shim has a history of being crappy in the first place...


----------



## KingNow (Apr 3, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> well considering adult shim has a history of being crappy in the first place...



Did you see the April fools "joke"?


----------



## Tybis (Apr 3, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> well considering adult shim has a history of being crappy in the first place...


You'd rather be stuck with the current lineup?


----------



## Lobar (Apr 3, 2012)

As long as they keep The Boondocks around


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 3, 2012)

Tybis said:


> You'd rather be stuck with the current lineup?



i'd rather them not ruin what i remember


----------



## Sar (Apr 3, 2012)

As long as they bring back Dragonball Z then Im cool with it.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Apr 3, 2012)

I doubt it would last long just sayin...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, seeing as Cartoon Planet has been rebooted, I wouldn't doubt this would happen. Maybe Toonami can take all the anime responsibilities that Adult Swim hardly cares about.


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 3, 2012)

I was watching CN last Saturday at midnight and sure enough, there was Toonami.  They were showing new Bleach, Dragonball Z, Tenchi Muyo, and one of the Gundam series.  I can't tell you which one.  I thought I was seeing things or maybe it was an April Fool's Day joke.  I guess it was real.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 3, 2012)

adult swim USE to do anime on the weekends (mainly saturday) mostly of shows Cartoon network had but unedited or close to true version they could get away with.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 3, 2012)

KingNow said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/adultswim
> 
> I seriously hope you're going to carry out your obvious duty, FA.



This isn't new, they talked about this two years ago before Drewel left us. Mike lazzo wants to bring it back, because before [as] was Toonami and they loved it. Let alone all the bitching that it is gone hasn't died down since, and I liked the April fools thing, it was nice to see something that was part of me growing up again. [as] Comedy died for me when Harvey Birdman was cancelled and Stephen Colbert got his own show and shit, loiter squad being hilarious because it reminds me of Jackass. 

[Mr_Batou] < if your ever on [as].



lupinealchemist said:


> Well, seeing as Cartoon Planet has been  rebooted, I wouldn't doubt this would happen. Maybe Toonami can take all  the anime responsibilities that Adult Swim hardly cares about.



They do, but they focus more on the comedy which for fucks sake, only gets better ratings because of family guy; BUT it would be nice to have an anime only side again.


----------



## green wolf (Apr 3, 2012)

i dvr some of the saturday night anime and was like wtf? when i went to watch full metal and drrr. sunday morning and saw dragon ball z in thier place.    as far as bleach (one of my favs) there is mabey a year or two tops of eps left for AS now that the series ended last month in japan.  I miss the death note and code geass series though. it would be nice to see an all anime network instead of a few hour block stuffed under the midnight rug as the saturday night lineup


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 3, 2012)

bring back FLCL and wolfs rain, also- witch hunter robin


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 3, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> bring back FLCL and wolfs rain, also- witch hunter robin





green wolf said:


> i dvr some of the saturday night anime and was  like wtf? when i went to watch full metal and drrr. sunday morning and  saw dragon ball z in thier place.    as far as bleach (one of my favs)  there is mabey a year or two tops of eps left for AS now that the series  ended last month in japan.  I miss the death note and code geass series  though. it would be nice to see an all anime network instead of a few  hour block stuffed under the midnight rug as the saturday night  lineup



Addressing both:

They could bring them back, they still have rights to the series as of right now.* But that would be why [as] needs to split into two pieces, an anime section and comedy section. How and what nights, and when? Those are answers I can't give you, but I know from being in the community for a while everyone is sick of [as] as it is.


* FLCL is only I think 5 or 6 episodes.
**Witch hunter and Wolf's rain I will have to check to make sure they still have rights to air.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 3, 2012)

No, bring back WB kids. :c


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sounds like they wanna bring back _Toonami Midnight Run_. How cool would it be if the original 5-hour run would return? If _DBZ_ is to return at this time-frame, wouldn't it be about time to  air it in all of its uncensored glory? Hell, apply that to ALL the Toonami-era animes, from _Sailor Moon_ to _Tenchi Muyo!_ (BTW, which series of _Tenchi Muyo!_ was aired on Toonami, and did it have an ending? Did Tenchi ever pick a girl?)!!!! It doesn't matter if many of these shows have some years on 'em, fans need to see 'em as they were conceived.

Looking at Wikipedia's Toonami page,  I'm shocked (in a good way) at not only the shows that were on it, but  also the number of 'em in some years. I was too young to appreciate all  of 'em, but those that I watched, I loved. 

If Toonami is to return, make sure they bring back all of those shows that never got an ending, like _Zoids Fuzors _and_ MEGAS XLR, _among others, and put shows that should be part of Toonami's line-up, like _Sym-bionic Titan_ and _Zoids Chaotic Century_ (because they should totally show it _completely_).

AND the host should be any of the classic Toonami hosts, from the little flying saucer (not really a host, but still), Moltar (a villain from _Space Ghost_), to any incarnation of TOM. But whatever they do, *NO LIVE-ACTION CRAP/LIVE-ACTION HOSTS!!!!!!
*


barefootfoof said:


> No, bring back WB kids. :c



Then bring back _Fox Kids_, too.


----------



## Namba (Apr 6, 2012)

It'd be cool but the daytime block just made it, y'know?


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes,  Toonami was cool....

Just please bring back old Cartoon Network too :c


----------



## Namba (Apr 6, 2012)

Ohmygosh! Brak and Zorak were just now on Cartoon Network! I hope they show that good old show again


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 6, 2012)

Joeyyy said:


> Yes,  Toonami was cool....
> 
> Just please bring back old Cartoon Network too :c



This coming from a guy with an "Adventure Time"-based avatar pic? :/


----------



## Magick (Apr 12, 2012)

Would be nice to have Toonami back, especially if they brought back the old shows they used to have on it.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 12, 2012)

What is so great about this Toonami thing? I am in Canada and don't know what the heck it is. XD


----------

